# La politesse



## Nini82 (21 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes.
Ma question est pour quel âge  vous pensez qu'un enfant pourrait commencer à connaître la politesse?!
Bon de mon côté,je pense qu'en effet ça  peut arriver très tôt.. exemple...une petite  de 1 an à peine.. me dit "merci ce matin... sans que je lui demande...
En revanche, j'ai une grande 3 ans dans 2 mois,je me bataille, elle parle comme un livre,elle comprend tout...répète tout.... mais on aurait que niveau politesse elle fait barrière,peut-être qu'elle sait que je suis pointilleuse dessus...donc joue avec ça...mais je ne demande pas grand chose,juste "bonjour "quand j'ouvre la porte les matins..je suis entrain de faire un blocage dessus,et ça  me ronge j'insiste tous les matins,même devant les parents...mais rien...et cela depuis  plusieurs plusieurs mois... mais ça  m'agace à un point vous ne l'imaginez même pas.. j'ouvre la porte,pas bonjour rien..le néant, mais elle fait comme s'il se passait rien,et file jouer...hors je lui explique tout de même que la politesse....ect ect..mais non.. donc devrais je faire abstraction ou avez des solutions....?
Même une fois,j'ai refermé la porte au nez(sous le signe de la rigolade)histoire de dire...que la maman fallait qu'elle réagisse....mais rien...enfin  cet mauvaise habitude m'agace...et le "aurevoir"... c'est pareil,mais je ne m'y  accroche moins.... 
J'ai  lu une fois un article qui disait qu'il  ne fallait pas forcer un enfant à dire "bonjour...ou aurevoir" mais alors...si on instaure  pas les bonnes bases dès le  plus bon âge, on le fera quand???
Donnez moi vos avis  merci 😉


----------



## Caro35 (21 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
En effet forcer un enfant à dire « bonjour, au revoir ou merci » fait partie des VEO les fameuses !!
Moi c’était le contraire récemment : une petite arrivait en fin de matinée avec sa mamie et c’est sa mamie qui lui répétait sans arrêt « dis bonjour » et la petite souriait et moi c’est la grand-mère qui m’agaçait à vouloir que la petite dise bonjour !


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Novembre 2022)

Y'en a ras le bol de ces soi-disant VEO (violences éducatives ordinaires).
Déjà qu'il n'y a plus beaucoup de valeurs dans ce monde... Alors si en plus, le bonjour, merci, au revoir se perdent, où va-t-on... ?
Pour mes accueillis, maintenant j'ai décidé de m'en contrefoutre.... Pour les parents  enclin à leur apprendre la politesse, je vais dans le même sens.... Et pour les parents qui s'en foutent, alors moi aussi. Par contre, je ne dis plus non plus bonjour ni au revoir ni merci à ces parents là.
Parmi mes accueillis j'ai mon petit-fils. Et lui, VEO ou pas, il est hors de question qu'il grandisse sans acquérir ces marques de politesse....

Parce qu'après, un enfant en bouscule un autre, involontairement ou pas, on ne présente plus d'excuse... Une personne nous gêne pour passer, on ne lui dit pas "pardon, je souhaiterais passer".... on lui fout un grand coup d'épaule, on le bouscule pour passer...
Mais on va où là...


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Novembre 2022)

Je dirais qu'il y a un MINIMUM et que bien sûr il faut que les parents suivent dans l'éducation de leur enfant ... quant à dire que c'est une VEO laissez moi rigoler ! alors on va faire de notre nouvelle génération d'enfants à naitre des malpolis sous prétexte qu'il ne faut rien dire ??? çà fait partie de mon travail de leur apprendre les "mots magiques" merci bonjour au revoir s'il te plait etc...par exemple je tends quelque chose à un petit je le tiens fort ainsi si il ne me dit pas "merci" je ne lâche pas l'objet et je lui demande le mot magique !!! oh la vilaine nounou ... on m'a toujours félicité pour la politesse de mes propres enfants et de mes petits accueillis et j'en tire une grande fierté ! maintenant si il n'y a plus aucune valeur il est temps que j'arrête !!! il ne faudrait pas que je fasse trop de VEO 🤣!


----------



## liline17 (21 Novembre 2022)

ils sont bien jeune pour intégrer des normes sociales qui n'ont de sens que pour l'adulte.
A ce rythme là, à quel age doivent ils dirent pardon quand ils pètent ou qu'ils rotent? faut il le leur faire comprendre dès la naissance? 
Je n'ai jamais exigé cela de mes enfants, je leur montrais l'exemple et ça fonctionnait bien mieux que ceux pour qui on l'exigeait.
Pour tout ce qui est une contrainte avant qu'un enfant ai la maturité de la comprendre, il y a un risque de rejet et d'obtenir l'effet inverse, surtout quand l'adulte qui l'exige n'est pas présent.
On m'a souvent félicité pour la politesse de mes enfants quand ils allaient à une fête d'anniversaire ou autre.
je préfère un sourire plutôt qu'un bonjour rageux.
L'exemple est bien la meilleur méthode pour inculquer les bonnes manières.


----------



## Griselda (21 Novembre 2022)

1) La meilleure façon d'apprendre la bienséance c'est l'exemple: continue de lui dire bonjour et autres mots de politesse
2) Le meilleure exemple émanera des Parents d'un Enfant: si le Parent n'y accorde pas d'importance, l'enfant non plus: detends toi car ce n'est pas ton enfant
3) Entre 2 et 4 ans, en particulier, plus tu laisseras percevoir ton agassement face à ce que tu considères comme un manquemant, plus l'Enfant va appuyer là où ça fait mal: repete après moi "je m'en moque, ce n'est pas mon enfant"
4) L'Enfant cherche la relation et le plaisir: en entendant Nounou remercier l'Enfant poli il pourrait un jour avoir envie d'être remercier lui aussi, surtout s'il n'obtient pas de suréaction quand il ne le fait pas lui même...


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Novembre 2022)

@liline17
Je ne dis pas que j'exige d'un enfant de 2 ans qu'il verbalise un BONJOUR ou un AU REVOIR, surtout s'il parle à peine.
Mais la moindre des choses, c'est que le parent quand il arrive le matin, montre l'exemple en disant un joyeux "Bonjour Nounou".
Et le soir : "Au revoir Nounou, à demain". L'enfant finira par faire pareil et ça sera entré dans son éducation.
Et @angèle1982 , c'est tout à fait ça. Un de mes PE est instit... Elle fait ça depuis 8 ans.... Et elle n'arrête pas de me répéter que les enfants sont de pire en pire. Plus de bonjour, plus de merci, plus de au revoir..... Qu'on ne peut plus leur dire non sans que ça vire en drame...
L'autre jour je lui dis  "et donc vous gérez comment... ?"
Elle me répond ; "ah bah ça commence dès le matin et l'entrée dans la classe. tant que je n'ai pas un "Bonjour maîtresse" de la classe, on ne s'assoit pas et on ne commence pas...." 😂  😂  😂 Et le soir c'est après un "au revoir maîtresse" que j'ouvre la porte de la classe pour qu'ils sortent"


----------



## zelande (21 Novembre 2022)

Je fais donc également partie des vilaines mégères qui pratiquent les VEO, et sans aucun remords.
Alors oui, la meilleure façon, c'est de montrer l'exemple. Par mimétisme, la plupart des enfants feront pareil. Puis, quand l'enfant commence à bien parler, j'explique qu'on dit bonjour, au revoir, s'il te plait, merci, pardon, et à quoi ça sert. Quand j'estime que l'enfant est parfaitement capable de comprendre et d'appliquer, je commence à insister un peu plus. Ceci dit, je m'aperçois que plus le temps passe, plus je me fiche de l'éducation des accueillis. Ce ne sont pas mes enfants. Je n'ai pas envie de batailler pour tout en permanence. Alors un gamin qui ne dit pas les mots magiques, mais qui a un bon comportement par ailleurs, je lâche prise. par contre, le mal poli chronique qui plus est pénible, clairement, je ne le lâche pas !!  Que cela plaise ou non à ses parents


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Novembre 2022)

Liline tout à fait je montre l'exemple moi-même et bien sûr que je fais de même de mon côté l'enfant me tend quelque chose je luis dit "merci" et si il pète on "rigole" bien sûr !!! donc le résultat est le même et on fait sans doute pareillement mais il est sûr et certain que si les PE sont grossiers ils ne feront pas d'effort ... et pour vous raconter mon dernier petit n'a pas parlé très tôt il a encore du mal avec la parole même en maternelle et bien tous les midis j'écoutais ma radio et le même journaliste disait "BONJOUR" avec sa grosse voix et tous les midis le petit répétait "bonjour" trop drôle ! et ma dernière petite disait bonjour à chaque personne que l'on rencontrait et pas besoin de lui dire ... là pour la postante je dirais qu'elle continue de son côté à dire bonjour merci stp etc ... à cet enfant et si celui-ci ne répète pas et bien tant pis ma foi ! de plus les PE ne sont pas réactifs donc comme tout à un moment lâchez le il sera malpoli et pis c'est tout !!!


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Novembre 2022)

Nanou tout à fait tu m'as comprise ...


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Novembre 2022)

Zelande je te rejoins mais certaines ici pensent que la politesse est innée que cela ne s'apprend pas et bien sur que nous-mêmes nous devons appliquer les mots magiques" ! alors il ne faut rien forcer car on fait de la VEO !!! je connais des petits qui ne disent que des gros mots (pas chez moi) c'est vraiment effrayant mais les pauvres petits il faut les laisser faire çà viendra peut-être un jour ??? 🙄


----------



## Griselda (21 Novembre 2022)

Un enfant capable de parler, qui s'exprime bien, et n'est pas intimidé par une personne qu'il ne connait pas bien, j'ai l'habitude de dire qu'un simple signe de tête pour dire bonjour ou un sourir c'est OK. Qu'en aucun cas on ne force un enfant à faire ou accepter un bisou et ce de qui que ce soit (au risque de museler ses antennes). Que je préfère un savoir être: un ton gentil pour demander quelque chose plutôt qu'un mot de politesse avec un ton meprisant ou d'injonction. Je ne vais insister sur le mot de politesse que si l'enfant a besoin d'être recadré car il pense pouvoir me donner un ordre.


----------



## Griselda (21 Novembre 2022)

Par contre mon experience m'a démontré que la seule façon efficace et rapide de se debarraser des gros mots c'est d'y opposer un veto absolue, un interdit ferme et sans concession.
J'avais entendu qu'il fallait simplement les ignorer et que ça passait tout seul... et bien chez moi ça n'a pas fonctionné. Au bout de 3 semaines de mes oreilles crispées d'entendre des termes peu courtois j'ai craqué et depuis dès le 1er vilain mots je coupe l'herbe sous le pied: "Ici personne n'emploie ce mots là, c'est interdit." avec mes yeux plantés dans ceux de l'enfant-poête, ma conviction + mon exemplarité suffisent à regler le problème.

Oui quand l'enfant apprends à parler il entends certains mots, dont quelqu'uns qui le font rire et bien il rigolera avec ses copains si il veut mais moi mon humour se place autrement.


----------



## Caro35 (21 Novembre 2022)

A l’inverse, j’ai actuellement un petit de 2 ans et demi qui est très poli.
Il me remercie même après avoir fait une activité ! Il dit bonjour aux passants que nous croisons et s’étonne lorsque ceux-ci ne répondent pas (on n’a pas dû leur apprendre la politesse à eux). Et lorsqu’on lui dit merci, il répond toujours « de rien » en faisant un sourire. 
Trop mignon 🥹


----------



## papillon (21 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

La politesse, c'est comme beaucoup de choses, ça s'apprend et plus on apprend tôt aux enfants cette base de l'éducation, plus ça deviendra des réflexes pour eux.. en tout cas c'est ce que j'ai fait avec mes propres enfants..
et je fais exactement la même chose avec les petits que j'accueille, pour certains d'entre eux, le "merci", "s'il te plaît" c'est pratiquement acquis, le "bonjour" reste encore difficile mais si les parents ne montrent pas l'exemple... 
les "VEO"... ça me fait bien sourire


----------



## Capri95 (21 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir,
Pour ma part la politesse c'est le respect d'autrui, j'ai une fratrie un puce de 3 ans et son frère de 2 ans. Ce matin j'éternue et le petit me dit " à tes souhaits " ! avec son vocabulaire, mais le politesse est là.
La petite de 3 ans est très posée et polie. 
A midi je lui propose de l'eau sa réponse : "oui stp tatie" "merci tatie" et sans lui dire.
J'ai pas eu grand chose à faire ou à dire la base était déjà là grâce aux parents, tout le monde n'est pas dans le même optique et c'est dommage !
Comment un enfant qui va devenir adulte, si il n'a pas les bases de la politesse va t'il à son tour pouvoir transmettre le respect à son enfant ?
Voilà comment on se retrouve avec des gamins, des ados, des adultes qui n'ont aucun respect pour les autres..


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Novembre 2022)

Bravo Papillon je n'aurais pas mieux dit !!!


----------



## Petuche (21 Novembre 2022)

Même chose pour ma part. La politesse reste la base de l'éducation. 4 mots magiques c'est pas compliqué. C'est sur les PE y sont pour beaucoup.  Mais moi je leurs apprends aussi cette base. Actuellement j'ai un petit qui a 11 mois donc ne parle pas, mais lorsque on lui donne quelque chose (surtout à manger) il fait merci avec sa petite main. Mes accueillis me font un câlin le matin en arrivant et le soir. Bon une ou deux fois où ils n'étaient pas bien ils ont refusé, mais c'est pas grave.
Un matin je me souviens, un petit qui avait pas loin de 3 ans arrive et hop il entre comme ça, je lui dis '' tu dis pas bonjour '' et là maman qui me répond '' Ha il n'a pas envie il voulait rester au lit ''... Ben désolée moi le matin je dis bonjour. 
Mes propres enfants ont aussi été habitués comme ça, ils étaient super polis... Et ça fait plaisir lorsqu'on nous dit '' Ho ils sont bien élevés vos enfants''.
Leur apprendre la base de la politesse n'est pas de la maltraitance, au contraire c'est aussi pour leur bien.
Certains ados et mêmes certains adultes devraient revoir tout ça aussi !


----------



## Nini82 (21 Novembre 2022)

Merci pour vos témoignages  que je lis,donc oui. En effet il y a beaucoup  de sons de cloches....
Peut être vais je essayé  de lâcher prise...sur ce point du début de journée..mais quand cette demoiselle  demande à sa façon..."je veux... moi je veux..." je ne peux pas pas non plus dessus. Même  si je répète  ...pendant des jours...des semaines... toutes les journées... rien ne rentre...je ne comprend pas...mais dorénavant..je me concerterai  qu'avec  son parent les matins... je ne vais plus m'accrocher sur ce détail.....(même  si ça va être dur 😂😂)


----------



## MeliMelo (21 Novembre 2022)

Je suis de l'avis de certaines collègues, il faut savoir lâcher-prise sur des mots qui n'ont parfois que peu de sens pour l'enfant. L'enfant apprend naturellement par imitation. Si papa, maman et nounou disent régulièrement bonjour, s'il te plaît, merci, désolé, pardon, au revoir etc. l'enfant apprendra par mimétisme, tout naturellement, à son rythme. Mon fils a appris comme cela et il est bien plus poli que la plupart de ses copains...


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Novembre 2022)

Tout à fait Petuche je vous rejoins ! Nini82 "moi je veux" vous dit cette petite ? et bien moi je lui dirais que moi je ne veux pas et c'est tout !!! qu'elle réfléchisse un petit peu à plus de 3 ans je regrette on ne fait pas ce genre de réflexion ... on les débrouille aussi pour l'école ! ici on a un SUPER instit ... un matin mon frère arrive chez moi (et oui il a 75 ans et il rentre chez moi parfois juste 10 mn je ne me vois pas le mettre dehors ! bref ...) et il rigolait tout ce qu'il savait il venait de passer devant l'école et il avait entendu cet instit parler ainsi à un enfant qui lui disait "chez moi c'est MOI qui commande !!!" et le maitre de lui répondre "et bien ici dans ma classe c'est moi qui commande et c'est comme çà ..." un truc du genre alors OUI on se doit d'apprendre le mots magiques de les dire nous même car après on voit ce qu'il en découle !!!


----------



## liline17 (21 Novembre 2022)

certaines ne semblent pas avoir compris, personne ici ne dit que la politesse n'est pas importante, c'est juste la méthode pour leur l'inculquer qui diffère d'une personne à l'autre.
Il y a un temps pour tout, et si l'enfant n'a pas la maturité pour l'acquérir, cela devient de la contrainte et si il y a contrainte, il y a de grandes chances que l'enfant ne va pas coopérer et ne les dira pas quand il ne se sentira pas surveillé.
C'est come l'acquisition de propreté, sans la coopération de l'enfant, tout est plus compliqué.


----------



## nanny mcfee (22 Novembre 2022)

Nini82 a dit: 


> Bonjour à toutes.
> 
> J'ai  lu une fois un article qui disait qu'il  ne fallait pas forcer un enfant à dire "bonjour...ou aurevoir" mais alors...si on instaure  pas les bonnes bases dès le  plus bon âge, on le fera quand???
> Donnez moi vos avis  merci 😉


bonjour,

 j'instaure les bases mais ne force pas l'enfant, certains les appliquent d'autres ils leur faut un peu plus de temps, certains quand ils ne comprennent pas ne le font pas et d'autres le font parcequ'ils voient que ça fait plaisir aux adultes sans comprendre pour autant.

On sait pas trop ce qu'il se passe parfois dans la tête des enfants et je pense que eux mêmes ne savent pas,ils sont trop jeûnes pour en saisir le sens mais la dernière année ou je les aient en garde en général ils ont saisie le sens à peu près et ils sont polie.

Je les laisse chacun à leur rythmes et puis on a toujours un petit dans la troupe qui aime se distinguer des autres si je lui donne pas d'attention particulière,il finit toujours par faire pareil.


----------



## Mapoule (23 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, si j'ai bien compris la maman n'incite pas à son de dire bonjour, bah lâchez l'affaire lol c'est aux parents de montrer l'exemple et chez ils suivent. Je considère que ça n'est pas à moi de faire l'éducation de leurs enfants, comme l'école d'ailleurs, c'est aux parents. Ils en ont rien à faire, j'insiste pas, tant pis. Pareil pour les gros mots, les parents en disent je laisse couler car en plus, plus on leur fait la remarque plus ils les disent


----------



## Grenat11 (23 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Je dirais que ça dépend de si l'enfant est réceptif ou pas. Très tôt les tous petits, lorsqu'ils commencent à comprendre le sens de donner, je leur demande s'il te plaît et leur dit merci, en parallèle je le signe...S 19 mois sait dire, enfin dire est un grand mot s'il te plaît depuis ses 13 mois et quand elle le dit pas elle le signe, y compris merci. Les parents sont derrière aussi, et elle est félicité chaque fois qu'elle le fait, et ça devient spontané. Quand elle oublié, je fais la sourde oreille, et je lui demande ce qu'elle a oublié...elle le sait et fais le signe. Les plus grands savent que je ne leur donne pas si la formulation n'est pas bonne sans le svp( exigé), ou s'il manque le svp..

Ils le savent et enregistrent encore plus vite quand un petit copain demande la même chose avec le svp dans la phrase. En général ils se rattrapent vite. Plus besoin de leur expliquer que chez moi on demande gentiment les choses et avec politesse


----------



## Caroca (23 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,alors moi je ne force pas un enfant s'il n'a pas envie de dire bonjour alors je lui explique qu'il y a différentes façons de le faire avec un sourire,un signe de la tête,un câlin ses comme il veut ensuite le reste viens tout seul ses comme la propreté ont impose pas si non il se braque bonne journée


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Novembre 2022)

Et bien à force de les répéter nous-même oui les enfants vont faire pareil et perso je ne lâche pas un objet si l'enfant ne dit pas "merci" surtout si c'est déjà acquis !!! et oui Liline pour moi çà fait partie de mon travail j'ai toujours procéder ainsi et ne changerais pas ... c'est aux PE de nous suivre mais ici les "mots magiques" font partie de l'éducation et je me sens concernée contrairement à d'autres ici ! Mapoule si un enfant dit des gros mots je vais le "recadrer" vite fait une petite que j'ai eu à 1 an qui disait "petin petin" le soir je me suis permise d'en parler à la maman qui m'a dit "oui je dis souvent le mot pu..ain" mais en grandissant elle ne le disait plus alors laissez un enfant dire des gros mots chez moi c'est NON ... pour exemple chez eux ils ont la totote à longueur de journée qui traine partout et bien chez moi la totote c'est dans le "lit" avec Ninnin (si patraque Ninnin et totote peuvent consoler l'enfant dans la journée c'est tout) alors Mesdames faites bien comme vous voulez mon principe a fait ses preuves je suis chez moi j'applique mes méthodes et le PE a juste à suivre chez lui ou pas mais là ce n'est plus mon problème !!! et j'en constate les résultats chez eux !!! 🤔


----------



## Petuche (23 Novembre 2022)

@Angele je suis dans le même esprit que toi. Chez moi c'est moi donne les règles. La politesse je ne passe pas à côté. Doudou tétine c'est dans le lit aussi, sinon les enfants ont toujours ça et ne sont jamais pleinement aux activités. En plus la tétine à longueur de journée c'est pas top pour le langage. Et en plus ça traîne et c'est crade. Les gros mots meme chose, on ne dit pas ça chez nounou.  Chez eux ce qu'ils font et comment ils sont éduqués ça ne me regarde pas mais ici y a des règles. A chaque 'nouveaux PE ces choses sont abordées dès le premier entretien. Tout comme l'interdiction de sauter sur les canapés etc. .. Je vois direct si les PE sont d'accord avec ma façon de faire. Et jusqu'à présent je n'ai jamais eu de reproche la dessus.  L'éducation ça ne s'invente pas, les consignes dans les livres c'est une chose mais la réalité c'est autre chose.


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Novembre 2022)

Tout à fait Petuche tu m'as comprise nous avons les mêmes valeurs d'éducation ! 👌


----------



## Emily (23 Novembre 2022)

Dès le plus jeune âge il faut inculquer aux enfants la base de la politesse.
Bonjour, au revoir , s'il te plaît et merci etc ...
Un enfant c'est comme un chiot si on lui laisse faire n'importe quoi petit et bien plus tard ça sera n'importe quoi.
Idem pour moi si l'enfant souhaite que je lui donne quelque chose et bien on dit stp et merci sinon il n'a rien et il comprend très vite.
A l'école c'est pareil lorsqu'on arrive on n'oublie pas de dire bonjour maîtresse et le midi bon appétit maîtresse.
Avec moi ça fonctionne comme ça et ça fonctionne bien 
Les parents font et acceptent ce qu'ils veulent et chez moi il y a des règles de vie


----------



## Calinette (23 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir, 
Oui, c’est vrai qu'il n’est pas facile de savoir comment faire 
Un tout petit va le dire très tôt,  ou venir faire un câlin en arrivant et d’autre vont passer à côté de nous sans se retourner 
Il m’est arrivé à un de 3 ans qui ne me calculait pas en arrivant le matin, de lui répondre quand il me parlait.....<Mais qui me parle, ...je ne te connais pas toi, ...tu ne m’à pas dit bonjour en arrivant, ..donc je n’ai’pas vu...et je ne te vois pas> et de l’ignorer toute la matinée 
Et de ne pas lui mettre son assiette à midi...et quand il me l'a réclame de lui dire....<Tiens , tu es là ?  ....mais tu ne m’à pas dit  bonjour en arrivant, ..donc je ne t’ai’pas vu....et du coup tu n’à pas d’assiette pour manger avec nous
Du coup il s’avançait me dire bonjour.....
Il est passé avec sa maman récupérer sa petite sœur l’autre jour, ...il a 3an et demi et va à l’école.....et toujours pas de bonjour...mais pour faire le bazard avec les tout petits il n’à pas manqué de le faire.....
En partant du principe que ce n’est pas le mien ,.....je suis détendue si je peux dire


----------



## liline17 (24 Novembre 2022)

voilà exactement le résultat d'un enseignement sous la contrainte, dès qu'ils peuvent s'y soustraire, certains le font, pas tous, heureusement.
Tu me confirme que ma méthode donne de meilleurs résultats  La collaboration c'est le maitre mot!
Ma soeur pour son premier a essayé la méthode à l'ancienne et a changé pour les 2 suivants


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Novembre 2022)

Liline17 quelle contrainte liline je ne comprends pas ? tenir fort une chose pour que l'enfant dise merci ? je précise quand il sait le dire ...


----------

